# CI conversor analogico a BCD hay ?



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

hola, me pueden decir si conocen algun Ci economico que sea conversor analogico a BCD..
tipo uno de  esos que se usan para vumetros pero que la salida sea en BCD.


no si me explico.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

hola, por si alguien sabe, necesito un chip comun y economico, de pocos pines.

entrada analogica y salida en BCD , solo eso.
he visto que el ca3161 es carisimo y excede loque necesito, luego otros que son de 8 bits .

bueno, es mucho mas sencillo lo mio, como un vumetro o A/D de 4 bits......

todo lo que encontre es caro para lo que requiero.

hasta ahora no habia usado conversores A/D por lo que no se que es lo estandard.......digamos un "555" de los conversores , facil de conseguir, sencillo, economico, etc..

si alguien conoce algo se agredece.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

que necesitas que mida?

digamos de 0 a 10

o los volt, tipo tester?


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

una tension analogica digamos de 0 a 1 v (si es mayor yo la reduzco con un dividor) y que salga en  binario asi tengo las 15 opciones ......o como dije, si 4 bits no hay bueno que sean 8 .

supongamos que sea salida de 8 bits y entrada ana de 0 a 1v, bueno , en esas condiciones:
si V.ent. 0v >>> sal  = 0000 0000
si V. ent. 1v >>> sal = 1111 1111
si v. ent. 0,5v >>> sal = 1000 0000 
en el medio lo que corresponda

como puse con 4 bits o sea 16 opciones me alcanza pero si no hay tan chiquitin no importa.

saludos y gracias por el interes.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 26, 2008)

Mirando por todos lados no encontre nada barto pero podrias usar un ADC0804  -8 BIT A/D CONVERTER 100mSEG (DIP-20)  u$s4.100 mas un DM74184/DM74185A

sino un pic, es lo mas economico. 

ahora no entiendo bien para que queres bcd?

si lo vas a usar con un display ponele al conversor nomas un DM74LS47

ahora si necesitas 16 datos el codigo bcd cuenta hasta 16, pero solo del 0 al 9 son validos, los demas son errores.

con los datos del conversor a/d tenes 8 bit para trabajar.Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

CA3161 + CA3162 o ICL7107

Conversor AD con salida a display de 7 segmentos 3 y 3 1/2 digitos respectivamente


----------



## KGMagnetics (May 27, 2008)

como dijo el fogoso de fogonazo usa el ICL7107 es muy bueno y es para 7segmentos.

chao


----------



## Nilfred (May 27, 2008)

Si es solo por el precio, sigue ganando el PIC mas chico de 2 USD por lejos.
Si no tenes idea de PIC, proba repetir la pregunta en el foro de microcontroladores.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

gracias, si por lo que veo no hay lo que busco , cuando tenga tiempo tendre que hacelo con un micro (a sacarme e polvo del asunto ).
el tema es precio y tamaño, no necesito "digitos" .....solo 4 bits de salida...o 5 .
pense que habria un chip A/D pedorro, viejito de salida en BCD para un solo digito, pero no.

con un PIC de 14 pines me sobra .

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

y entonces pone directamente el conversor a/d.
No entiendo nada. jajaja . Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

pero es que los conversores A/D que he visto son lso que uds-. ya mencionaron y son grandes, muchos pines y/o caros.

el asunto es controlar segun la tension de entrada algo..... con 4 salidas binarias me alcanza, 4 escalones digitales , cada led un peso y un color distinto. :

+vcc
masa
ent. analogica.
4 salidas binarias
3 o 4  pines de ajuste /referencia  .
total. : ...... 10 pines.......14 para usar un encapsulado comun. 

y los bichos que vienen son para 3 digitos y medio de 7 segmentos, pitos y flautas....... veintipico de pines  la cucaracha esa.


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero es que los conversores A/D que he visto son lso que uds-. ya mencionaron y son grandes, muchos pines y/o caros.
> 
> el asunto es controlar segun la tension de entrada algo..... con 4 salidas binarias me alcanza, 4 escalones digitales , cada led un peso y un color distinto. :
> 
> ...



Hacelo casero, arma una rampa de resistencias y cada divisor de las mismas a un cuádruple operacional, utiliza VCC como referencia y listo. Según el nivel de tensión en cada divisor, se te activan o no las 4 salidas del operacional, y voilá, un conversor AD de 4 bits caserito y baratito.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 28, 2008)

Cuando se trata de medir tensiones, en vez de operacionales prefiero el TL431. Página 28, figura 26, tenes un ejemplo de encender un LED solo entre 2 tensiones (mínima y máxima).
Te sale 0.37 USD o los podes rescatar de fuentes ATX.


----------

